# Laika Dosha - A new Visual Novel game by the producers of 'Blackgate'.



## Bahumat (Jul 20, 2015)

*Laika Dosha*







_"Wherever there is a Dog, Man is never alone."

---
_
*www.laikadosha.com*

Step into the 29th century, where the human species has been driven from the earth by life itself, and forced to make new homes through the solar system.

*A Hive Mind, a Haunting, and Humanity's best chance of coming home.â€‹*





Step into the role of the hive-mind responsible for deep space search and rescue in a time where humanity's been forced from Earth. Spread across five bodies and four species, your job was to be the last, best hope for those lost in space to be found. But when tragedy strikes, and a danger as old as the universe starts to creep into our solar system, it's up to you to decide the fate of more than just humanity.







Will you do what's right for the species that created you? Can you be the ruthless and calculating savior of mankind, or the kind and benevolent moral core of a crisis spinning out of control? Your decisions guide the story, and the fate of the souls, living and dead, around you.

*Shape the Story.
*
Control every character's decisions, reactions, and interactions within the story. Direct it, control it, and make it your own. Make the tough calls, shape dramatic conflicts, and live or die by the consequences of what you choose. With over thirty story paths and thousands of possibilities, no play-through of Laika Dosha will ever be the same.

*Shape their Fate.
*
Not everyone's going to get out alive. And for some, living won't be the kinder mercy. Not everyone can have a happy ending, and sometimes survival is the best you can hope for. Your choices decide their fate. With a rich, complex story and over thirty possible endings, you hold the lives of the characters on Padua Station in your hands.

*Watch the Story Come to Life.
*
Laika Dosha brings the story to life with hundreds of digitally-painted illustrations by artist Oouna, and hours of music and sound composed by Jon Fini of HTBH Games. With a full-length soundtrack, musical score, and a complete gallery collection, Laika Dosha offers the reader a rich and engaging experience.






---

*Follow Laika Dosha on Twitter* to be informed of the latest news for the game.

*Become a Patreon Supporter *to receive exclusive content during the development of the game, and access to exclusive livestreams, image albums, and behind-the-scenes looks at the game coming together.


----------



## Bahumat (Aug 9, 2015)

Laika Dosha now has it's own FurAffinity account. Want to learn more about the game, and follow its development? Go to www.laikadosha.com or, +watch on FurAffinity: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/LaikaDosha

Interested in other Visual Novel video game projects being created? Have a look at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bane2253/ for HTBH Game's "Blackgate", and http://www.furaffinity.net/user/echoproject for HTBH Game's "Echo".


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 11, 2015)

The art is a little too realistic for my tastes...


----------



## Bahumat (Aug 11, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> The art is a little too realistic for my tastes...



Then I invite you to have a look at another HTBH Games project, "Echo", written by Howly and Zeke, and illustrated by StardustPup:


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 11, 2015)

Bahumat said:


> Then I invite you to have a look at another HTBH Games project, "Echo", written by Howly and Zeke, and illustrated by StardustPup:



Nice animal variety in the cast (aka not just 'wolves and foxes'), the ram looks pretty cool


----------



## Bahumat (Aug 11, 2015)

Join us at Rainfurrest (www.rainfurrest.com) in Seattle, Washington on Saturday, September 26th, 2015. 

At 4:00PM in the Games Room, we'll be providing a first look at the demo of the game, and enjoy a Q&A with:
Writer/Director Patrick 


  Bahumat Rochefort and 
Editor Sean 


  AnthroAquatic Rivercritic.

Patreon Sponsors will get access to a copy to play for themselves, as well as extra-special prizes for attending the presentation!


----------



## Bahumat (Aug 11, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> The art is a little too realistic for my tastes...








*LOOK WHAT YOU DID. *


----------



## Bahumat (Aug 13, 2015)

There's been an update to the website today, inviting you to come and Meet The Spongey.

Come find out what happens when the wrong ant --







-- meets the wrong pig.


----------



## Bahumat (Aug 21, 2015)

For those interested in following the nitty-gritty of the game, there is now a Developer's Log that is updated at least weekly.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 21, 2015)

Bahumat said:


> Then I invite you to have a look at another HTBH Games project, "Echo", written by Howly and Zeke, and illustrated by StardustPup:
> *picture*


MUCH more to my liking.
Thanks for showing me this. Its still not quite what I like but I much prefer this and I'd be willing to check it out. I'll keep an eye on this.





Bahumat said:


> *LOOK WHAT YOU DID. *


Oh no!
pls don't cry
I don't want to see him upset.


----------



## Bahumat (Aug 24, 2015)

This week, we get down to ghosts and bones, and invite you to come Meet Laika.

There's a voice howling out past Jupiter, and it's hard to tell if its lonely or hungry. Laika burned up on re-entry almost nine hundred years ago. But her death might have been martyrdom, or it might have been monstrous.


In the twenty-ninth century, she's the modern Charon of Spacer culture. Body bags come prepackaged with dog biscuits, and Spacers carry their own in their suits, or tape them down in escape pods and life rafts.


â€‹Ð¢Ð°Ðº Ð»Ð°Ð¹ÐºÐ° Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð½Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ñ‚ Ð²Ð°Ð¼ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð¹. So Laika brings you home.


----------

